# Benson Pocket Watch



## mattveg (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi, originally post the following in the watch forum, presuming a watch was a watch! Had some info about the watch that it's a 1928 Benson, and the chain is worth stupid money, but not as a chain. The watch was my great uncle who worked for the Daily Mail as an engineer for the printing presses, and was a mason of some form. Basically after a bit more info, the watch winds and works but I've no idea how to set the correct time.

Any extra knowledge would be gratefully received.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Matt...love that Benson...the 9 and .375 do refer to 9ct gold (solid in this case, not filled...so the case is worth a lot on its own!), the anchor is for the Birmingham assay office, and the date letter, which I think is a capital 'D' is for 1928. The watch and chain appear to be 'Rose' gold, which has a small amount of copper alloyed with the gold to give that lovely reddish hue. I think Chris (a6cjn) already established that the chain was solid gold in another thread, and with very unusual links too, so you have a really nice set there! The letters and numbers scratched into the case were often put there by the watchmaker when the watch went in for a service...and sometimes pawnbrokers did the same. Like your'Doctors' watch, this case is made by Aaron Lufking Dennison (ALD) Unlike the 'doctors' watch which was 'pin'set, this watch is stem wound and set...ie you turn the crown to wind, then to set the hands, you gently pull the crown out till it clicks, then turn to set the hands. Then push it back in again. Hope this helps. :thumbsup:

That Masonic ball is worth quite a bit as well...I've got one too, though I think mine is slightly older...I'll have to post some pics!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

15 jewel pocketwatch in 9kt gold case. A good-quality upper-middle range watch, well worth keeping and preserving in the family.


----------

